# valiant star (the cleveland)



## Geoff Clode

I sailed on the trawler Cleveland which was named valiant star- we sailed from Hartlepool and the skipper was Rod Sheader. Any info about her would be appreciated[=P]


----------



## davetodd

Geoff Clode said:


> I sailed on the trawler Cleveland which was named valiant star- we sailed from Hartlepool and the skipper was Rod Sheader. Any info about her would be appreciated[=P]


Hello Geoff
This may help, if it is the correct vessel.
VALIANT STAR O.N.301520.
Buiult 1959 at Lowestoft.
Registered at Lowestoft as LT 277
1962 renamed BOSTON VALIANT
1972 renamed CLEVELAND (H98) Owner Albert F.Co. Hartlepool
1979 renamed MONKLEIGH
Regards
Dave


----------



## Bob S

MONKLEIGH seen in Milford Dock on the 24th May 2012


----------



## Robert Durrant

*Valiant Star*

She was built as a drifter/trawler for Star Drift Fishing Co. which was owned by the Catchpole family.Remember her pair trawling for herring together with Boston Hornet in early 1970s.


----------



## mikeyk

The Monkleigh is still in Milford Haven. I saw her yesterday (19th July) and was intrigued as to who she was and why she is there. That's how I ended up here actually!

I worked on the Ross Revenge in her radio days in the North Sea (1987-1989), and I have been told by a contact that a sister ship of the Monkleigh had some offshore radio connections.

I have some photos taken yesterday on my personal website if anyone is interested, but as this is my first post here didn't want to overload you all!


----------



## Bob S

MONKLEIGH still in Milford Dock on the 13th November 2012. I would not think for much longer, she now displays a board for a ship dismantlers.

Regards

Bob


----------



## Bob S

Just looked up the Irish tug NEACHTAIN alongside the Monkleigh and found that she is associated with Richmond Dry Dock at Appledore who have their board on the trawler so she may be going sooner than later.

Regards

Bob


----------



## mikeyk

Thanks Bob for the updates and great photos. Sorry to see the ship end her life like this, would have been nice to have seen her converted or used again.

I will try and get down to see her this weekend if I can and take a few photos.


----------



## trawlermanpete

She's gone last night or this morning......going to be scrapped......Pete


----------



## mikeyk

Thanks Pete for the update, saved me a journey!


----------



## Bob S

Thanks for the update Pete, looks like I caught her just in time.

Regards

Bob


----------



## Bob S

Any idea where she went, Appledore maybe where Richmond Dry Dock is.


----------



## trawlermanpete

I believe she was going to Appledore......sad end for her,she laid here in Milford for nearly 20 years getting moved from piller to post,i looked after her for about a year when she first came down,i would run the main engines and aux's then the German guy bought her and i moved on i don't like bull****.....Pete


----------



## ConversionGeek

Hi everybody!

Yes, unfortunately, she definitely ended up at the breakers: 









http://bidefordbuzz.org.uk/2012/11/behind-the-scenes-at-richmond-dock-appledore/

And just to clarify: According to google (and this forum) the owner has been trying to sell her since early 2008 obviously (at least), just do a forum search here for "Cleveland" and you'll find "for sale" postings dating back as far as 2008.

I first stumbled across her in 2010, looking for seagoing conversion candidates (still looking!).

Back then, the asking price was still 40k EUR. In 2011 it was down to about 20k EUR, but it still wasn't sold obviously. 
Given the condition, it's sorta understandable. 

On the other hand, the description said, the hull was re-done 2008, including sand-blasting and new antifouling (3x). So the owner definitely wasn't planning to scrap her. 

Also, given you mentioned the engine/aux: they were apparently still in excellent condition according to the description, because the vessel had really been moored in Milford for almost 2 decades, like you said - but the engines were regularly started once per week.

Now, I'm also surprised to find her being scrapped now and find it very unfortunate, but it seems she was sold to a shipbroker who claimed she would go to Mediterranean/Turkey to close the deal, only to sell her to the scrapyard shortly thereafter. 
Given the equipment (main engine, aux, hydraulics, winches, 2 cranes) it seems plausible to still make some additional profit ...

So the owner was probably also surprised, because he had originally showed willingness to reduce the price. In fact, the original sale notice said something along the lines of "It'd be a pity to scrap her, willing to take reasonable offers due to health reasons".

So this is just to put things a little into context (I don't know the owner personally).

Also, his other vessel (Elkstone) is currently for sale on ebay Germany (80k EUR), too: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221150098...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=221150098633&_rdc=1

I hope that clarifies a couple of things...

BTW: I looked up Richmond dry docks and it seems they are getting to dismantle lots of old trawlers the size of the monkleigh, does anybody here know what the average scrap metal price is for an old 100 ft trawler of about 100-150 tons ? I mean, what do they pay for these vessels?

Is there any way to get that info from Richmond ?
I'm asking because I'm still looking for an old decommissioned vessel for conversion (steel hull, 20-30m, seagoing,).
I heard that offers of ~40% the scrap value are common, is that true?

Any recommended websites to find decommissioned vessels/conversion candidates, along with quotes (in the UK/EU)?


So any figures/pointers would be greatly appreciated

Thanks & all the best

- Bart


----------



## gil mayes

For the future researcher. I hope that someone is recording the vessels being broken up in the Richmond Dock at Appledore. Best is to record; 
Date of departure from port of sale - under own power or name of towing vessel.
Date of arrival at Appledore.
Date of entry into dock.
Date of commencing breaking.
Date of completion of breaking.
Gil.


----------



## ConversionGeek

> For the future researcher. I hope that someone is recording the vessels being broken up in the Richmond Dock at Appledore.


Sounds plausible, but that would probably be best discussed with someone from Richmond Dry Docks, assuming that they certainly have all the required info already?

- Bart


----------



## gil mayes

So here is the opportunity for someone local to liaise with FTD Marine and ensure that an accurate list is built up.
Gil.


----------



## sandman

At present she is moored alongside the dry dock in Appledore, they are cutting up the Rosevere at present, once that is complete the monkleigh will be next.


----------



## ConversionGeek

Thanks for the update.

Though, I'm still wondering if there's a way to learn how much (approximately) they're paying for such vessels, it would definitely be interesting for people looking for conversion candidates.

I find it a little unfortunate that the scrap prices seem to be so high that shipbreakers are obviously competing with people who are looking for vessels to be converted...
On the other hand, I do understand that Richmond Dry Docks has only just been put back into service in 2012 and that they are employing ~20 people, so there's more to it than just one side.

- Bart


----------



## gil mayes

As I go around I see many vessels 'in the course of conversion' some aesthetically displeasing, others downright ugly. Will they ever be completed, how big is the bag of money, are they intended to disfigure some creek or harbour, if they are intended to be sea going have they employed a Naval Architect during the conversion? ConversionGeek, HATHERLEIGH is for sale in Scarborough @ about £100k - she is in very good condition.
Gil.


----------



## sandman

Correction on my last post,its the Bryher being cut up at present,alongside the silver harvester.


----------



## gil mayes

Thanks for the correction, sandman, did wonder. ROSEVEAR was advertised by Milford Haven Fish Merchants Association in Sept 1976 as a runner for £38k. Went to Lowestoft (Scupham) in Jan 1983 and broken up in 1985. Are you keeping a record, sandman or do you know if anyone else is locally? Past experience with Firth of Forth yards (SI, Ward, Brechin, McLellan, Brunton, White) was that they keep records but if they close they are not too easy to recover.


----------



## ConversionGeek

gil mayes said:


> As I go around I see many vessels 'in the course of conversion' some aesthetically displeasing, others downright ugly.
> Will they ever be completed, how big is the bag of money, are they intended to disfigure some creek or harbour, if they are intended to be sea going have they employed a Naval Architect during the conversion? ConversionGeek, HATHERLEIGH is for sale in Scarborough @ about £100k - she is in very good condition.


Thanks for the info, I am going to google her and see what I can find.

Obviously, converting and properly maintaining a converted vessels takes up lot of time, energy and other resources ... 

It's sort of funny, because it seems the "Ocean Dawn" (another Richardson/Lowestoft vessel) is also up for sale currently according to this posting from 06/2012: http://www.lowestoftonline.com/community/index.php/topic,19591.msg487222.html#msg487222

But the condition is described to be "decayed" according to: http://www.lowestoftonline.com/community/index.php?topic=19591.590;wap2

And it seems even in worse state than the Monkleigh actually:









In 1991, she was advertised for sale for £45k according to this thread:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showpost.php?p=388326&postcount=14

Nevertheless, the asking price seems to be £150k now, according to: http://www.theyachtmarket.com/boats_for_sale/374940/

Keeping in mind that the Monkleigh was obviously not sold for 17k EUR the asking price seems really surprising to me - especially given that the Monkleigh had several generators, a winch and 2 hydraulic cranes - all of which added to her scrap value obviously ...


- Bart


----------



## E.Martin

*Depreciation ?*

£100,000 asking price for Hatherleigh that is just about what she cost to build,her and 3 other trawlers mentiond here, Valiant Star,Rosevere,Bryher all built around the same era.
Twas said that all those trawlers built around that time cost around a £1,000 a foot.


----------



## ConversionGeek

Actually, according to my info, the Richardson/Lowestoft 100ft sidewinder trawlers built in the 1950s-1960s were usually sold for about ~£ 85k - which seems to be supported by wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mincarlo_(trawler) but also by nationalhistoricships.org.uk data

- Bart


----------



## E.Martin

*Richards*

Valiant and Hatherleigh were Richards built,Rosevere and Bryher were built at Brook Marine.


----------



## gil mayes

Sep 1976 offered at
BRYHER (LT371) 166grt/61 £54k
NORRARD STAR (M44) 167grt/56 £54k
PICTON SEA EAGLE (M68) 197grt/58 £38k
PICTON SEALION (M22) 166grt/56 £38k
ROSEVEAR (LT457) 166grt/62 £38k
ANDREW WILSON (M73) 197grt/59 £55k
DAVID WILSON (A513) 224grt/61 £70k

So comparing build costs with present day prices is meaningless. HATHERLEIGH, I would venture, is in a different class, fully seagoing and insurable.
Gil.


----------



## ConversionGeek

Yes, that's what I was going to suggest actually - there's inflation etc involved, so 10k in the 1950s/1960s certainly doesn't equal 10k these days ...

BTW: I've had a chance to look at recent pictures and specs of the Hatherleigh online and I agree that she seems to be in an exceptionally good condition actually, certainly much more so than most other vessels from that era.

Which makes me wonder even more why the asking price of the "Ocean Dawn" is even 50% higher than the ~100k asked for the Hatherleigh...

- Bart


----------



## ConversionGeek

And just for the sake of completeness, just stumbled across another 100ft ex-trawler from the 1950-1960 era that's currently up for sale, the "Dawn Gem": http://remote.apolloduck.com/feature.phtml?id=143393&g=2&b=0&n=0&i=241&l=2&s=value

Asking price: £ 65k
At least the exterior is definitely looking better than the Monkleigh and the Ocean Dawn obviously.
Still, the current owner mentioned already 4 years ago, that she's considered to be scrapped, too: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccartwright44/3580212693/

- Bart


----------



## ConversionGeek

And just to preserve some more info for the future researcher:

http://bidefordbuzz.org.uk/2012/11/shipping-news-no-96-october-november/


> Well, readers, after many years on the mud close to the Appledore Shipyard, the two trawlers *Silver Harvester & Bryher* have finally gone. On the 16 and 17 October they were moved by the Irish Tug Nearchtran to the Richmond Drydock, Appledore, for scrapping. At the time of going to press the yard is expecting the trawler *Monkleigh*, which was being prepared at Milford Haven. (Various photographs of the shipbreaking activities at Appledore are on the Buzz website – see here ). This is one of the achievements for the River for 2012 - getting rid of the wrecks and bringing work to the area.


Also, regarding the "Ocean Gem" it turns out that the engine doesn't seem to run at the moment, and last she's been slipped and surveyed was in 2007. 

While the Ocean Gem's exterior does look slightly better than the Monkleigh at a first glance (and certainly than the Ocean Dawn), the Monkleigh's interior conversion was actually more complete apparently (and she got new antifouling in 2009), and she was said to be seaworthy by the previous owner, including the engine/aux and nautical equipment (gps, radar, hydraulics). 

So the asking price of 65k for the Ocean Gem still seems fairly excessive, given that it isn't currently usable for anything but a fancy "house boat" obviously. 

It's really unfortunate to see that the Monkleigh was obviously priced reasonably in comparison (i.e. 17k EUR) given its technical condition and still didn't get sold so that she ended up being scrapped now.


- Bart


----------



## mikeyk

Have done a quick posting on my website re the Monkleigh. Many thanks to Bob S for permission to use his photos in my article:

http://welshbrook.co.uk/15/12/2012/to-the-breakers-yard/

A bit of a sad end for the vessel.


----------



## gil mayes

Ships do not go on forever. Breaking and re-use of materials and machinery is surely preferable to the eyesore of slow decay in some harbour, creek or beach.
Gil.


----------



## mikeyk

In this case Gil I think you are absolutely right. Better to scrap the vessel when a lot of what is on-board can be possibly re-used as working machinery, or even as spares. Once it starts rusting and deteriorating it will be only good for scrap.


----------



## ConversionGeek

gil mayes said:


> As I go around I see many vessels 'in the course of conversion' some aesthetically displeasing, others downright ugly. Will they ever be completed, how big is the bag of money...


This is very true, and I don't know if the Monkleigh has been "recycled" meanwhile, but anybody seriously considering to embark on the "conversion train" is well advised to check out the following blog, which is all about converting a 1960s era Dutch trawler named "Lady Jane" (originally Z.431 Judith), bought on ebay in 2004: http://timzim.blogspot.com

The corresponding flickr photostream (~600 images) is to be found at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/timzim/sets/51557/

It's an incredibly well-written blog with hundreds of articles, tons of information and tons of pictures covering the whole restauration/conversion process.

The whole story starts here: http://timzim.blogspot.com/2004/12/big-mistake-some-people-seem-to-think_03.html
http://timzim.blogspot.com/2004/12/how-it-all-came-about_06.html

The owner ended up owning the vessel for about 7 years, until she got scrapped too (in 2011):
http://timzim.blogspot.com/2011/07/end-of-lady-jane.html

To learn more, see: http://timzim.blogspot.com/2004_12_01_archive.html

All the best,

Bart


----------



## ConversionGeek

The Ocean Dawn is currently listed for sale on ebay (priced at 80k GBP): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Historic-ex-fising-boat-converted-to-live-aboard-/150989526162

Thinking she'll probably be next heading to Richmonds, too ... given that the Monkleigh wasn't even sold for 17k € - even though the owner has been trying to sell or for 5 years, and because the Monkleigh's antifouling/hull was recently done.

- Bart


----------



## Tudor Barlow

*Monkleigh, Hartlepool*

Just to say that the Monkleigh was in Appledore on Saturday 18th May, still looking like a trawler.

Picture here- http://www.flickr.com/photos/tudorbarlow/9105235615/in/photostream/

I just looked up the name on Google and came up with all this information. Thank you!

Gil Barlow


----------



## ConversionGeek

Hey, thanks for the info!

So she's still "afloat" (well, was in May) ? That's interesting but surprising - in fact, like was mentioned earlier, the previous owner claimed having sold her to a German ship broker who said she'd go to the Mediterranean, who then, presumably, resold her to the breakers for some profit ... 

I really doubt that she's not going to be scrapped soon, because the dismantlers basically removed all antennas and technical equipment already in Milford. She was definitely in a better shape prior to going from Milford to Appledore.

Does anybody else have some additional insight into this, maybe someone local to Appledore or possibly even working at Appledore ?

Is it possible to give them a call and get information on vessels ?

Thanks.

- Bart


----------



## ConversionGeek

Some more about Appledore:

http://www.thisisnorthdevon.co.uk/S...tory-16838458-detail/story.html#axzz2XBBUJG9h
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YBLxUVcr1U

Given the condition of the Trawler Anneliese, they're presumably paying competitive prices. Only thing I could find is this:

http://www.findafishingboat.com/ftd-marine-ltd/DB45968


> WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE!
> 
> CASH PAID FOR ALL END OF LIFE VESSELS.
> 
> We offer a legitimate and convenient One-Stop-Shop for the decommissioning and recycling of end-of-life vessels.
> 
> Fully licensed yard- we comply with UK, EU and International Standards.
> 
> Environment Agency Approved.
> 
> WE MAKE IT EASY:
> We survey and evaluate
> We collect
> We decommission and recycle
> We pay a good price!
> 
> CALL US NOW TO SEE HOW MUCH YOUR VESSEL COULD BE WORTH- 07805 569650


- Bart


----------



## ConversionGeek

Here's a close-up of the Monkleigh's most recent mooring at Appledore/Richmond dry docks, quoting:

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3442761


> Appledore - Richmond Dock
> A very tatty vessel moored alongside the Richmond Dock that is a dry dock in this North Devon maritime town. A shipbuilding yard remains further up the river.
> The Vessel - Monkleigh was built in 1959 by Richards Shipbuilders of Lowestoft as a trawler under the name Valiant Star and has latterly been used as a standby safety vessel. She was in Milford Haven in late 2012 and was reported to have left for the breakers.


Really surprised to find her not being scrapped (yet) according to some recent photographs - wondering how long does it usually take for Richmond to process a vessel ? 

Here's what I could find online

http://bidefordbuzz.org.uk/page/3/


> At the time of going to press in our last issue the Appledore Drydock yard was expecting the trawler Monkleigh which was being prepared at Milford Haven. She eventually arrived in tow on the 16th November but could not enter the drydock until work on the three trawlers already there were completed. She was finally docked on the 10th January. On a visit to the drydock on the 11.12 2012 the Bryher had been completed. The Annaleisse was very close to completion, and work on the Silver Harvester was in progress. ( I understand from a report in the ‘Journal’ that South West Metals have now taken over from FDT Marine in breaking up the vessels).
> The Southern Beaver, still alongside the Oil Jetty at Yelland, is waiting to be towed away.
> [...]The ‘Monkleigh’ will remain moored outside the drydock until January (third photo).


- Bart


----------



## ConversionGeek

Okay, according to some early 2013 news reports, Appledore residents filed complaints in response to Richmond Docks/FTDMarine scraping again, which also ended up involving the Environment Agency:



> The running of the dock has been taken over by South West Metals after Environment Agency investigate noise and odour-related complaints from Appledore residents.
> 
> A DRY dock is under the operation of a different company after the Environment Agency confirmed it was investigating complaints made about the site.
> 
> South West Metals has taken over the ship dismantling and metal recycling responsibilities at Richmond Dry Dock from former tenants FTD Marine.
> 
> The Environment Agency said it had received ‘a number of complaints’ relating to noise and odours breaching the dock’s environmental licence.
> 
> Paul Gainey, a spokesman for the Environment Agency, confirmed the dock was under investigation but hoped the change around would improve the situation for residents.
> 
> He said: “We received a number of complaints from people living near the dock, particularly about the noise levels and odours from the site.
> 
> “We will be looking at our enforcement powers but our main priority is to work with the operators to see how the problem can be resolved.”
> 
> Shawn Akers, director of South West Metals, said the company would be ensuring it was fully compliant with the regulations of the dock.
> 
> He said: “We have a more modern plant and equipment that will reduce the impact of works on the local community.
> 
> “A working dock inevitably produces some noise, vibration and dust; however we will ensure that we are fully compliant with the regulations and that no work is undertaken outside of the permitted hours.”
> 
> Dock owner Simon Maunder confirmed FTD Marine would now only be involved in sourcing vessels to be broken down.
> 
> He said: “I was concerned the Environment Agency had issues with the site and I wanted to make sure the dock wasn’t jeopardised.
> 
> “It’s taken a long time to get it working again after 40 years and it would be a great shame if the Environment Agency felt a need to stop it working.
> 
> “I tried to develop the dock and Appledore said that’s not what it wanted, that it wanted to see its dock working again.
> 
> “I hope with South West Metal’s good reputation and previous work with the Environment Agency, this will rectify the problem.”
> 
> Martin Mogford, operations director for South West Metals, added: “We believe we can work in line with the aspirations of the Environment Agency and the local residents and employ more modern methods, such as mechanical shears, to reduce the amount of burning, noise and pollution.
> 
> “South West Metal’s environmental, health and safety manager, Reg Pearce, will work with the Environment Agency, subcontractors and the local community to ensure our operations run smoothly and are fully compliant.”


http://www.northdevongazette.co.uk/...e_of_operators_at_richmond_dry_dock_1_1788631



> A NORTH Devon dry dock is now being operated by a different company in a bid to stop further regulation breaches at the site.
> The news comes only weeks after the Environment Agency (EA) and Health and Safety Executive confirmed they were investigating Richmond Dry Dock in Appledore and that the previous operators FTD Marine had breached some of their regulations.


www.ftdmarine.co.uk is currently n/a.

http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/Com...tory-17635468-detail/story.html#axzz2XRSRvEZt

Also see:http://www.thisisdevon.co.uk/Dry-do...tory-17815272-detail/story.html#axzz2XRRzjPS3

So this might explain why the Monkleigh hasn't yet been scrapped.

- Bart


----------



## ConversionGeek

Here's a February 2013 update providing a little more insight:

http://www.thisisdevon.co.uk/Silenc...tory-18145432-detail/story.html#axzz2XRRzjPS3


> *Silence in the dock as ship work trial ends*
> WORK at a North Devon dry dock has been suspended only six months after it reopened because the operators are concerned about the amount of noise pollution the site generates.
> 
> South West Metals (SWM) took over operating Richmond Dry Dock, in Appledore, from FTD Marine on a trial basis in January.
> 
> This followed the Environment Agency and the Health and Safety Executive confirming in December they were investigating FTD Marine after it had breached the site's environmental permit.
> 
> From January, SWM took over the ship dismantling and metal recycling work while FTD Marine continued to source vessels and bring them into the dock.
> 
> But now work has ceased while SWM tries to find a more viable and environmental way of working at the dock.
> 
> Shawn Akers, the managing director of SWM, said: "This initial trial period has come to an end and work has been temporarily suspended.
> 
> "There are some commercial aspects that need further research, including the required investment in machinery. However, the biggest concern from an environmental persecutive is the level of noise pollution.
> 
> "We need to better understand how we can minimise the noise and ensure that we can satisfy both the Environment Agency and the local community.
> 
> "We are now analysing this and seeking advice from a noise consultant and we hope that we can find a way forward in the near future."
> 
> The dock reopened in September, last year, after 40 years of not being used.
> 
> The dock becoming operational again has met with a mixed reception in the village. Some people thought it would deter tourists while others thought it would generate jobs and help maintain Appledore's maritime heritage.
> 
> The dock's owner Simon Maunder had drawn up plans for a housing development on the site, but this proposal was rejected by the Secretary of State in 2011.
> 
> Despite operations being put on hold, Mr Maunder is hopeful SWM will continue to run the site once the problems have been resolved.
> 
> He said: "It is disappointing it hasn't run as smoothly as they hoped but hopefully the problems will iron themselves out. There is no other comment I can add at this stage."
> 
> Mr Maunder said if SWM cannot continue running the site there is no other operator in line to take it on.
> 
> Chris Smith, a spokesman from the Environment Agency, said the authority is working with SWM.
> 
> He said: "We are working with SMW to see if they are able to operate the site within the conditions of the permit.
> 
> "We are aware of the noise problems and we are addressing this with SWM.


So the new operator is SWM: http://www.swmrecycling.co.uk/

http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P2-34101122.html


> A NORTH Devon dry dock is now being operated by a different company in a bid to stop further regulation breaches at the site.
> 
> The news comes only weeks after the Environment Agency (EA) and Health and Safety Executive confirmed they were investigating Richmond Dry Dock in Appledore and that the previous operators FTD Marine had breached some of their regulations.
> 
> The EA had been contacted by people living near the dock who were concerned by the noise, vibrations and dust the ship dismantling yard was creating.


Also see: https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/dept_relationship_with_f_t_d_mar

- Bart


----------



## ConversionGeek

Things are not looking too good for FTD Marine:

http://companycheck.co.uk/company/07885055


> Ftd Marine Limited is an Active business incorporated in England & Wales on 16th December 2011. Their business activity has not been recorded. Ftd Marine Limited is run by 1 current members. It has no share capital. It is not part of a group.
> 
> The company has not yet filed accounts. *Ftd Marine Limited's risk score was amended on 21/06/2013.*


https://www.duedil.com/company/07885055/ftd-marine-limited


> Company Number: 07885055
> Company Type: Private limited with share capital
> SIC Code: —
> Inc. Date: 16 Dec 2011
> Annual Returns: Unknown
> Annual Accounts: Unknown
> Last Updated: 23 Apr 2013
> 
> 37 Mill Street
> Bideford
> Devon
> EX39 2JJ
> United Kingdom
> 
> 
> Ftd Marine Limited was incorporated on 16 Dec 2011 and is located in Devon. The company's status is listed as "Live"and it currently has one director. Ftd Marine Limited does not have any child companies.
> 
> *16 Apr 2013	First Dissolution (Gazette)*


http://www.london-gazette.co.uk/issues/all=ftd+marine;sort=newest/start=1

http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk//compdetails


> Status: Active - *Proposal to Strike off *
> Accounting Reference Date: 31/12
> Last Accounts Made Up To: (NO ACCOUNTS FILED)
> Next Accounts Due: 16/09/2013
> Last Return Made Up To:
> Next Return Due: *13/01/2013 OVERDUE *


http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/ftd-marine


> FTD MARINE LIMITED
> Do***ent: GAZ1 - First notification of strike-off action in London Gazette (Section 652)
> FIRST GAZETTE
> Filed on: 16 Apr 2013
> 
> FTD MARINE LIMITED
> Do***ent: DISS16(SOAS) - Compulsory strike off suspended
> COMPULSORY STRIKE OFF SUSPENDED (DISS16(SOAS))
> Filed on: 19 Jun 2013


- Bart


----------



## Shane Johnson

To resurrect an old thread.................the old girlis back up for sale on FAFB but reading the description she has been half dismantled internally.
Wheelhouse stripped out, fishroom stripped out and all pipework in engine room removed although engine is still there.
Its a money pit for someone....will probably end up at a different breakers.


----------



## ConversionGeek

Thanks for the update, it's really appreciated - I've been trying to find out what's happened to her - I actually expected her to be up for sale again, because of the previously discussed issues over at Appledore/FTD Marine/SWM

Her current condition is a real pity, prior to her heading for the breakers, she was definitely a restoration project - but at least she was "complete" and not crippled like she's now.

BTW, here's the link:

http://www.findafishingboat.com/steel/DB58620

Given that the link is probably going to expire, here's the corresponding info from the description for the future researchers among us:



> Ruder in place wheal house stripped
> 2 jeneratiors are still on board
> Fish room stripped very very big area ready for conversion to a lovely old house boat
> 
> One of the last of the Herring boats on the English National Heritage Register. This trawler offers exceptional space for conversion to a houseboat or commercial use restaurant/offices. Hull in sound order but has no current survey. Fish store has been removed leaving a luxurious spacious living area to be fitted out. In the engine room their is a 6 cylinder Lister Blackstone engine and 2 generators still on board. The majority of the pipe work and ancillary equipment has been removed from the engine room. The bridge has also been stripped of equipment and the steering has been removed. Laying N Devon. - See more at: http://www.findafishingboat.com/steel/DB58620#sthash.jydUS9Q8.dpuf
> Contact name Gareth Evans
> Telephone 07463966885


(The seller is obviously the former managing director of FTD Marine)

Also, the former trawler "Lady Jane" (also mentioned in this thread) is now up for sale on ebay, 35k GBP: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/House-Boat-/231076569968?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item35cd3ca370
http://timzim.blogspot.de/2013/10/dear-old-lj.html

The interesting thing is that she had been sold for scrap a couple of years ago, but that she somehow still ended up as a liveaboard for someone, who's apparently now emigrating to Australia, according to the ebay description.


- Bart


----------



## WEST

Can anyone throw any light on another ex HARTLEPOOL vessel which i sailed on out of Lowestoft in the early sixties. She was then named Boston Trident but her ships bell said John O Heugh (pardon the spelling) I seem to recollect the skipper was Lew Ayres and mate was a Yorkie called Jack Hatch, apparently from a well known Hull family. Great guys to sail with


----------



## ConversionGeek

The FAFB ad says "offers" - but I just stumbled across an apolloduck.com ad, where she's listed for 15k GBP: http://www.apolloduck.com/feature.phtml?id=329740



> Alan G Pease	38 Moorland Road, Goole, East Yorkshire, DN14 5TX, UK
> Contact:	Lynn Pease
> Telephone:	01405 768435
> 
> Location: Devon UK
> Advertiser:	Alan G Pease
> Telephone:	01405 768435
> 
> 65ft One of the last of the Herring boats on the English National Heritage Register. This trawler offers exceptional space for conversion to a houseboat or commercial use restaurant/offices. Hull in sound order but has no current survey. Fish store has been removed leaving a luxurious spacious living area to be fitted out. In the engine room their is a 6 cylinder Lister Blackstone engine and 2 generators still on board. The majority of the pipe work and ancillary equipment has been removed from the engine room. The bridge has also been stripped of equipment and the steering has been removed. Laying N Devon. £15,000


Also see: http://www.alanpease.co.uk/boats/monkleigh.html

This is "interesting", given that she's been listed on ebay Germany for ~15k EUR, without any of her bridge/engine room equipment stripped back then ...

Advertising her as a potential "liveaboard" is just another way to make more cash, no scrap dealer is gonna pay ~15k GBP for her in current condition.

I wouldn't even buy her for 1 GBP - too much remaining work to get her back in shape ...

- Bart


----------



## Shane Johnson

The scrapyard which bought her lost its licence. 
Thats why she's part stripped out and now for sale


----------



## ConversionGeek

The apolloduck advertisement now contains a few recent photographs, some also showing the steering house/interior of the vessel: http://www.apolloduck.com/feature.phtml?id=329740

A few more pictures are to be found here, including photographs of the engine room: http://www.alanpease.co.uk/boats/monkleigh.html

- Bart


----------



## Shane Johnson

Think he's short selling her on her length...keeps saying she's 65'
More like 110' to me.


----------



## Bob S

Still awaiting her fate in Appledore on 11th February 2014


----------



## ConversionGeek

thanks for the update, and the recent photographs, really appreciated!
It seems she's no longer listed on apolloduck, but the ship broker still has her listed.

I still don't think anybody is going to purchase her for the advertised price - given that she used to be offered at a fraction of the current price when she wasn't yet stripped, asking now for £15,000 is not going to get her sold anytime soon.

- Bart

PS: Attaching a few images, just in case those webpages/ads should disappear over time...


----------



## ConversionGeek

Some more files attached for the future researcher (or former crew members), some of those were posted as part of the original ebay/Germany auction a few years ago.


----------



## ConversionGeek

And here's the original ebay auction itself - hopefully, this will help prospective buyers and give them some leverage regarding pricing ... the current asking price is ridiculous. Maybe, we can prevent her from being scrapped this way ?


----------



## ph87gb

*Update on Valiant Star*

I found this thread while searching on the Monkleigh. Just an update as of Saturday 2 August 2014, she has now left her previous location and has been beached on the other side of the river. By the look of the marks in the mud it has happened very recently and it looks as if she's been pulled higher with each high tide. A very sad sight, especially as she looks such an elegant vessel. A couple of photos
Peter


----------



## ConversionGeek

thank you very much for the update - really appreciated, nice to follow her "story" - especially given that she should have been scrapped already months ago, but still seems very much afloat ...

She's still listed for 15k GBP at: http://www.alanpease.co.uk/boats/monkleigh.html


----------



## Snowlings19

bringing the topic back to life she's still there... 

Pics I've seen of her over christmas show her with smoke coming from some form of exhaust (not the main funnel) though so there may be hope for her yet.


----------



## ConversionGeek

Thank you for the update - would you happen to have taken any photographs (cellphone) that you could upload here ? 

Thanks, and please keep us posted !

- Bart

PS: Happy new year to everybody !


----------



## Bob S

High and dry on the 18th February 2015


----------



## jimired

mikeyk said:


> The Monkleigh is still in Milford Haven. I saw her yesterday (19th July) and was intrigued as to who she was and why she is there. That's how I ended up here actually!
> 
> I worked on the Ross Revenge in her radio days in the North Sea (1987-1989), and I have been told by a contact that a sister ship of the Monkleigh had some offshore radio connections.
> 
> I have some photos taken yesterday on my personal website if anyone is interested, but as this is my first post here didn't want to overload you all!


Hi Mikey K.

I would be inetrested to check out your photos of the cleveland. I earned my Deckhand ticket on her in 1969 when she was sailing out of Lowestoft as the Valiant Star.

Cheers

Jimi


----------



## ConversionGeek

thanks to everybody for posting updates here, it turns out that this thread is #1 on google for anybody searching/researching the history of the vessel, I also find this thread being referenced on a number of similar websites, which is a good way to consolidate all related info in a single place.

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2197114
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2216496

Category: http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/search.php?search_imo=5375747

- Bart

PS: Attaching PDF showing her still listed for 15k GBP


----------



## MagdaStrzyz

I've just checked Ftd Marine Limited here: http://www.bizdb.co.uk/company/ftd-marine-limited-07885055/. 



ConversionGeek said:


> Some more about Appledore:
> 
> http://www.thisisnorthdevon.co.uk/S...tory-16838458-detail/story.html#axzz2XBBUJG9h
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YBLxUVcr1U
> 
> Given the condition of the Trawler Anneliese, they're presumably paying competitive prices. Only thing I could find is this:
> 
> http://www.findafishingboat.com/ftd-marine-ltd/DB45968
> 
> 
> - Bart


----------



## Nick Benke

ConversionGeek said:


> Here's a close-up of the Monkleigh's most recent mooring at Appledore/Richmond dry docks, quoting:
> 
> Appledore - Richmond Dock © Chris Allen
> 
> 
> Really surprised to find her not being scrapped (yet) according to some recent photographs - wondering how long does it usually take for Richmond to process a vessel ?
> 
> Here's what I could find online
> 
> Bideford Buzz | Newspages for the Bideford and district community. | Page 3
> 
> - Bart


I worked on the Monkleigh in the mid 90's! An Ex girlfriends Dad owned it and I helped him clean, paint and rewire it! Sadly it never left the dock in Milford Haven, I have many fond memories! I hope this works but this is a selection of images I scanned in from negatives: Facebook

Regards!
Nick B


----------



## mikeyk

Excellent photos Nick. I last saw the ship in Milford Haven in 2012. My brief report and a few photos here: MV Monkleigh


----------



## Nick Benke

mikeyk said:


> Excellent photos Nick. I last saw the ship in Milford Haven in 2012. My brief report and a few photos here: MV Monkleigh


Thanks! I have dozens in all showing it's changes over the years! I found the Monkleigh on google earth, stood on the shore to the west of Westleigh, Devon! I identified it looking on streetview through the bushes I could just make out the wheelhouse. I'd painted it a few times so I had no doubt. It has since been updated and now there are three vessels but none are the Monkleigh. So I guess it's been broken up. It's sad to know after all the work I did on it and the happy times. I really like the pics you posted, they came up after a Google search - hence I'm in here now. I hope that this info is of use to you!


----------



## mikeyk

Great to hear about your time with the Monkleigh. Very sad that the vessel has now been broken up. I feel the same about the MV Peace (ex Cito), where I spent some very happy times onboard in 1987 & 1988. The MV Peace was deliberately sunk off the Israeli Mediterranean coast, despite many protests. Pleased that you liked my photos, was by pure chance that my friend and I happened to be in Milford Haven and spotted the Monkleigh as we wandered around.


----------



## Pl2011

Just stumbled across this thread while looking for information on this vessel, it's fascinating to read about its history. I can confirm it's very much still moored at Westleigh along with two other converted vessels nearby; a converted tugboat named Cannis has also joined them further up river although she tends to move to different locations around the estuary every few months. 

It looks like someone is living aboard and it has had some repair work in the last few years, I pass it regularly on the Tarka Trail which it is moored next to. The name Valiant Star has been painted on the bow which is how I identified it, not being able to see the stern from shore. It looks a bit shabby but someone is caring for it, fresh paint does appear from time to time and the wheelhouse gained new windows a while back.

I'll try and remember to get a photo next time I'm passing.


----------



## Nick Benke

Pl2011 said:


> Just stumbled across this thread while looking for information on this vessel, it's fascinating to read about its history. I can confirm it's very much still moored at Westleigh along with two other converted vessels nearby; a converted tugboat named Cannis has also joined them further up river although she tends to move to different locations around the estuary every few months.
> 
> It looks like someone is living aboard and it has had some repair work in the last few years, I pass it regularly on the Tarka Trail which it is moored next to. The name Valiant Star has been painted on the bow which is how I identified it, not being able to see the stern from shore. It looks a bit shabby but someone is caring for it, fresh paint does appear from time to time and the wheelhouse gained new windows a while back.
> 
> I'll try and remember to get a photo next time I'm passing.


Wow! So it lives on! It was me who took off the original 'Valiant Star' sign from off the Wheelhouse! A previous owner had asked for it! My ex girlfriends dad lived on it for years in the hope of finding work but sadly never did! I have many pictures of her from over the years I helped out.
Yes please







, a recent picture would be fantastic! I've added one from when she was in dry dock for a repaint, that's me by the mast - that I painted. Ha ha.


----------



## Pl2011

Not the best photos due to low sun but I went out for a bike ride this evening and got a few pictures.


----------



## mikeyk

Thanks* Pl2011 *for the photos, much appreciated 

I just did a Google map search for the vessel. I found it. The aerial shot was taken much recently that the street view ones, so the vessels are missing at that level. Here's a link to it on Google Maps: Valiant Star


----------



## Nick Benke

mikeyk said:


> Thanks* Pl2011 *for the photos, much appreciated
> 
> Nice! thanks! I just did a Google map search for the vessel. I found it. The aerial shot was taken much recently that the street view ones, so the vessels are missing at that level. Here's a link to it on Google Maps: Valiant Star


I found this a while ago in Google Earth, it was on it's own then and you could see the wheelhouse from the road! I was planning to drive down and get on board to photograph it!
It's a good job I didn't, that would have upset the occupant. Ha ha. It's changed quite a bit over the years!
Here are some internal shots of the main engine, Aft sleeping quarters and the Hold Fore and Aft!
Originally you went inside the red cabin to reach the hold but it got moved to just above the engine room!


----------



## Micky mapp

Geoff Clode said:


> I sailed on the trawler Cleveland which was named valiant star- we sailed from Hartlepool and the skipper was Rod Sheader. Any info about her would be appreciated[=P]


Hi 
A


Geoff Clode said:


> I sailed on the trawler Cleveland which was named valiant star- we sailed from Hartlepool and the skipper was Rod Sheader. Any info about her would
> 
> ]


Hi Geoff 
I was taking a walk along the tarka trail through Instow in Devon and i saw 3 trawler type ship's anchored opposite Appledore shipyard on the opposite bank mored up, one of these ship's is named the valient star now I have not much knowledge of these type of vessels but i thought i would let you know that if that is the vessel you are interested in she is still there to this day 2/8/2021, i hope this is of value to you please bare in mind i am only here as a tourist and i am no expert in this field but i do like to observe thing's of interest 
Kind regards mick


----------

